# Would you buy a hybrid that has probably 120k mile usage specifically for Uber/Lyft



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Car has 160K+ miles.

I think the last 120K to 140K miles was used for U/L. 

Carfax shows no service records for this period.

Would you buy it ? I heard these things last you 300K miles.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Would need a discount for u/l driving. Would have it checked by a trusted mechanic and make an offer accordingly.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Would need a discount for u/l driving. Would have it checked by a trusted mechanic and make an offer accordingly.


They want $7000 firm. Won't budge.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> They want $7000 firm. Won't budge.


If mechanic gives you a thumbs up it might not be a bad deal.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

If


1.5xorbust said:


> If mechanic gives you a thumbs up it might not be a bad deal.


 If the Carfax shows it was serviced two days ago, can I call the shop and inquire about what was done by giving them the Vin number ?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Have you research on how much the replacement hybrid battery cost? If not, you should because the car will NOT work without a working hybrid battery.

I own a 2000 Honda Insight, the replacement hybrid battery is over $2k parts alone and warranty is only good for 3 years.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> If
> If the Carfax shows it was serviced two days ago, can I call the shop and inquire about what was done by giving them the Vin number ?


Ask all of your friends if they have any connects with an auto wholesaler. Friend of mine just purchased the same vehicle for $3000.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Would need a discount for u/l driving. Would have it checked by a trusted mechanic and make an offer accordingly.


If it has new brakes and good a.c.
( prius brakes are expensive.)

Would run a test on the batteries also.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> They want $7000 firm. Won't budge.


Depends on year, but it sounds like the seller may be on crack.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Depends on year, but it sounds like the seller may be on crack.


Bring him $1,000.00 of crack and trade !

( know how to cook ?)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberLAguy said:


> Car has 160K+ miles.
> 
> I think the last 120K to 140K miles was used for U/L.
> 
> ...


What brand of car?

Toyota, yes.

Nissan.......... maybe. I've been taking one home from work for a few days. Just cause I want to compare. Runs pretty good. Has a little over 180K miles. Haven't tested the MPG but have heard that they get substantially less than my Prius.

I am biased however since I've had my Prius a few years.

Ohhhh and 7K is pretty high.

What year is it?

I"ve seen Prii in the 3-4K range on offerup.
Just check that it's not salvage as it won't qualify.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Th


UberLAguy said:


> They want $7000 firm. Won't budge.


That's too high. Should be closer to 6k with 160k on it. Jmo


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Car has 160K+ miles.
> 
> I think the last 120K to 140K miles was used for U/L.
> 
> ...


Year/make/model?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

2015


doyousensehumor said:


> Year/make/model?


2015 Lincoln MKZ hybrid.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> 2015
> 2015 Lincoln MKZ hybrid.


The car it's self is worth it.
Based on fusion. Shares batt pack and other parts with the Ford Fusion. Good platform

Used pack is $500. that price indicates that there's not a lot of people that need to replace them. And if they do $500 isn't all that bad in my opinion

now if a $7,000 car is worth it for Uber that's another subject


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Car has 160K+ miles.
> 
> I think the last 120K to 140K miles was used for U/L.
> 
> ...


That same car is selling for twice the $7,000.00 price with half the miles on it.

The airbag ride suspension costs $2,000.00 alone just for parts if it goes out.

Basically its a fancy Ford Fusion hybrid.

Probably worth it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Yea


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I called the Ford dealership thật checked out the transmission of the car back in May. They said their was some shifting problem, and diagnostics indicated that the big battery needed to be recharged. So the followed certain procedures and recharged the battery and the shifting problem went away. 

Three days ago it was serviced by an independent shop. The guy there said it shifted fine, he was checking out the safety issues. Everything passed. Except a CEL that he doesn't have the scanner for the car so they send it to a dealer. So right now the car is at a dealership.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> I called the Ford dealership thật checked out the transmission of the car back in May. They said their was some shifting problem, and diagnostics shows that the big battery needs to be recharge. So the follow certain procedures and recharge the battery and the shifting goes away.
> 
> Three days ago it was serviced by an independent shop. The guy there said it shifted fine, he was checking out the safety issues. Everything passed. Except a CEL that he doesn't have the scanner for the car so they send it to a dealer. So right now the car is at a dealership.


So potential battery problems already?

I dont know what to think. Mechanically simple new cars dont sell well. All cars have an Achilles heel.

2nd gen Fusion/MKZ used lithium-ion batteries. There is always a risk with newer tech that doesnt have a track record.

Engine is 2.0 Ford should last a long time. Transmission is Aisin, Toyota uses a similar unit.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> So potential battery problems already?
> 
> I dont know what to think. Mechanically simple new cars dont sell well. All cars have an Achilles heel.
> 
> ...


So those hybrid that lasted 250K to 350K miles are mostly on Nickel Metal Hydride ?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> So those hybrid that lasted 250K to 350K miles are mostly on Nickel Metal Hydride ?


It is based on the design. Cooling is a major problem.

Toyota ran pancake flat NIMH battery sticks. Batteries were decent. But suffered from over heating. Hotter climates mean shorter lifespan. Here a 300k prius is on it's 2nd pack. Computer programming alows for short cycling to extend life.

The little Honda Insight (2door, not a ride-hail car)
Those ran D cell battery sticks. Even worse lifespan. Cooling was not good. I had one, I customized the cooling on it to fight the AZ heat.

1st gen Ford Escape D cells, but excelent cooling. That battery pack had air conditioning! Impressive the engineering that went into it.

NIMH in series, which all these are, have a flaw, where some cells fall to a lower state of charge than the others. The car cannot correct this. Eventually the low cells fail. This is why (unofficially) they are repairable. Often, someone can replace 4 battery sticks, then balance the pack by over charging it, and the pack is good for another couple years.

Li-ion is a different chemistry. It doesn't have memory effect. It doesn't self-discharge, and the weight to capacity ratio is better. The drawback is that it is very very finicky on being over or under charged. That's why you hear stories of cell phone batteries blowing up and vape pens blowing up. When you push the performance of these batteries too far, they blow up. So there is a lot of computer Management on these batteries to keep them within a safe performance range.

So I guess I don't have useful information if those are good to get as a hybrid car it's too new and I have no direct experience with those


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I would be wary of a hybrid with that kind of mileage.
I would also be wary of any kind of Ford product with that kind of mileage.
Hybrid or ICE.
I would say if you’re looking at something with that kind of mileage go with the civic or accord maybe a Camry.
The only hybrid in that mileage range I would take a chance with would be a Prius.

Although at the shop we’ve done plenty of battery packs on those cars along with inverters and inverter coolant pumps, around that mileage.
It’s a risk but it’s a better risk than that Hot Rod Lincoln.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

There’s currently a Ford safety recall on potential power steering failure which includes the 2015 Lincoln MKZ


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> 2015
> 2015 Lincoln MKZ hybrid.


That's the car I drive..Love it .. I have the 2014 .. Keep in mind smaller trunk space due to the hybrid battery .. you're fine unless you do a lot of Airport runs.

Battery Packs are cheap now .. I find that EV mode is used roughly 30% .. so that's 30%reduced wear and tear on the ICE engine !..

I have had over 5,000 riders in it and you'd never know it looking at the interior , seats etc.. good quality &#8230;

BTW .. at LEAST every other passenger comments on the car .. at LEAST every other ! Many thinking it is new (I do wash ,vac , windows everyday ) but it is a 2014


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Car has 160K+ miles.
> 
> I think the last 120K to 140K miles was used for U/L.
> 
> ...


Gas is cheap compared to depreciation, even in this car going from $7000 to $0. Gas might be VERY cheap compared to repairs. Crap shoot, but you know it is coming. Therefore, a high-mileage hybrid is not appealing to me. Very few cars will go to 300k before death by needed repairs simply because the car has depreciated to nothing and simple stuff just no longer works. Let's pretend you can get 70k more out of it. That's 10 cents a mile depreciation but repairs can still kill you.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

UberLAguy said:


> 2015
> 2015 Lincoln MKZ hybrid.


Only worth it if you can do a lot of Uber Black jobs. If it only qualifies for UberX, then a Prius would be far more reliable and fuel efficient.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Car has 160K+ miles.
> 
> I think the last 120K to 140K miles was used for U/L.
> 
> ...


The batteries won't last 300,000. Buy a complete set of those just once and see how far back that will set ya.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I cannot talk for a Lincoln hybrid.
I own a Prius 2015, bought it brand new. In 4 years and 140k miles is still srtrong and riding smooth. No battery problems yet, no brake pads replacement yet. Mechanically sound and easy to maintain. In my opinion:
One of the best vehicles for UberX.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> 2015
> 2015 Lincoln MKZ hybrid.


A 2015 with 160k miles.... The previous owner certainly abuses the car..... Assuming he / she did not take a good care of the car, be prepared with the following expenses (based on Lexus dealership figures)

Brake job includes brake pad replacement and rotor re-surfacing - $600 x 2 > $1200 
Transmission fluid flushing - $700
Michelin primacy tyres - $270 x 4 > 1080
Alignment - $140
Brake fluid exchange - $140
Water pump job - $600

The list can go on but the above are the basic recommended tasks at 100k miles..... The actual cost in your case may be higher or lower but cannot say for sure since I am not familiar with American cars.

I would have passed too even for Toyota / Lexus. Most of their vehicles can go above 250k miles but their hybrids are not as reliable...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I would have passed too even for Toyota / Lexus. Most of their vehicles can go above 250k miles but their hybrids are not as reliable...


The Hybrids are actually MORE reliable and you'll probably never need to replace brakes because of regen braking systems..On my Last Inspection my brakes were at 80% ..after 5 Years !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> I heard these things last you 300K miles.


True











lyft_rat said:


> Very few cars will go to 300k before death by needed repairs simply because the car has depreciated to nothing and simple stuff just no longer works.


Everything works. Except for the in-dash satnav; the maps DVD got stuck inside the unit.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I would have passed too even for Toyota / Lexus. Most of their vehicles can go above 250k miles but their hybrids are not as reliable...


Hybrid batteries do need replacing. But the current one in my car is still going strong and it was replaced over 200,000 miles ago.

Other than that, hybrids are, in fact, more reliable than gas-only cars. Toyota's planetary gear transmission used in their hybrids is ultra reliable and is not known for failure. The engine in a hybrid has a much easier life - it is often off when driven in town and when it is on it is helped by the electric motor.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> True The engine in a hybrid has a much easier life - it is often off when driven in town and when it is on it is helped by the electric motor.


Exactly .. something most people don't think about .. I posted similar yesterday ..



> "Battery Packs are cheap now .. I find that EV mode is used roughly 30% .. so that's 30%reduced wear and tear on the ICE engine !.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

dauction said:


> The Hybrids are actually MORE reliable and you'll probably never need to replace brakes because of regen braking systems..On my Last Inspection my brakes were at 80% ..after 5 Years !


The combustion engine works only around 60% of the time in city driving.
The engine in cars like the Prius do not need any belts, as most accessories are electric. Hybrids ride smoother with lots less effort than traditional vehicles.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

dauction said:


> That's the car I drive..Love it .. I have the 2014 .. Keep in mind smaller trunk space due to the hybrid battery .. you're fine unless you do a lot of Airport runs.
> 
> Battery Packs are cheap now .. I find that EV mode is used roughly 30% .. so that's 30%reduced wear and tear on the ICE engine !..
> 
> ...


And they tip you well, right ?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> A 2015 with 160k miles.... The previous owner certainly abuses the car..... Assuming he / she did not take a good care of the car, be prepared with the following expenses (based on Lexus dealership figures)
> 
> Brake job includes brake pad replacement and rotor re-surfacing - $600 x 2 > $1200
> Transmission fluid flushing - $700
> ...


I just want to update with what happened to this car. It was brought to lincoln dealership for a CEL.

And when I called, this independent dealer (seller) kept saying it would be back soon and he would call me as soon as he gets back the car. Well he got back the car with a brand new transmission, and a 32K mile used hybrid battery . He then increased the asking price to $8000 from $7000. Then he updated the description of the car to include the new things. Didn't bother to call me . I called the next day and it was too late. Sold immediately that day.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> And they tip you well, right ?


I work a Mostly a college Town (and then Minneapolis twice a week or so) ..so you know how that goes but I added a tip jar late year and am still averaging 40% + in Tips










https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips...gers-after-adding-signage-and-tip-jar.279061/
Back to the Car &#8230; In LA probably not a big deal but Picking up YOUNG under 25 and working class x passengers they feel like they are in a Rolls Royce ...I get a lot of "Oh a Lincoln , I've never ridden in one before) .. they are very nice but by no means super luxury

Anyway..Yes a Prius is a excellent Uber vehicle ... but not as many Lincoln MKZs made and it is a step up in ride quality .

Either way OP cants go wrong Prius or MKZ ..





UberLAguy said:


> I just want to update with what happened to this car. It was brought to lincoln dealership for a CEL.
> 
> And when I called, this independent dealer (seller) kept saying it would be back soon and he would call me as soon as he gets back the car. Well he got back the car with a brand new transmission, and a 32K mile used hybrid battery . He then increased the asking price to $8000 from $7000. Then he updated the description of the car to include the new things. Didn't bother to call me . I called the next day and it was too late. Sold immediately that day.


Oh yeah that sucks.... that's a great buy ..

Doubt you'll find another at that price but still some good deals https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...d=true&modelChanged=true&filtersModified=true


----------

